# Rats - Exterminator Suggestion



## SleeplessnearSeattle (Dec 5, 2007)

We have a rat problem...in the walls, attic, etc. We've done our best to take away food supplies and to seal off the house from outside intrusion. We have also tried numerous snap traps and glue traps with only moderate success.
Today I called an exterminator. They use bait instead of traps as they say it is more successful. When I asked about the possibility of the rats dying in the walls they told me that the odor only lasts 24 to 48 hours. I find this hard to believe. Anybody have experience with rats dying in their walls or attic?
Thanks


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

This is an easy for them to fix but not a good solution to you.... even odor disappear, you still have organic compound left inside the wall which may cause bugs/batterias I imagine.... even that is not the case... it is kind of a scary thought with dead animals behind the walls... 
Do you have cat(s) in your house... which may be a better solution ...


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Have you verified that the exterior is sealed from the critters? If not, you are wasting you time. Take care of that first...THEN look at removal. If it were me, I'd rather trap than bait...I'm with *K*, dead organic material inside a wall is not a good idea.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Remove all entrances and remember they can squeeze through holes the size of a quarter(25 cent piece). Then remove all food and water available to them in your house. This would be dog and cat bowls and food on counters. Put a few snap traps on the counters with the triggers facing the walls. Don't forget to trip them in the AM!

There are now battery powered electrocuting traps which work well.


----------



## warranty man (Dec 6, 2007)

*hope this helps*

you should fill any holes were plumbing pipes or things of that nature come up through the floor from the crawl space with steel wool mice/rats will not chew through it then bait under house and trap whats inside you may have to remove some remains from crawl space but most will go back outside looking for water


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Rhodents are evidence of problems somewhere. If they are roof rats like we have here in AZ, they are drawn to areas with citrus and fruit bearing trees for food and moisture. The fruit that falls off the trees makes an inviting dinner table. Once they congregate in an area to eat, shelter is next, then comes nesting and many will use any available opening in on a roof or within a roof line to gain entry into a structure.

I would suggest you yourself go up on the roof if possible and cover every single vent with a piece of 1/4" chicken coop screen and secure the piece with wire. Next, get an extension ladder or tall stepladder and go up to the roofline and look for separations, missing screen covers on attic vents, cracked or missing siding, etc.

Work your way down the house and check for any openings or gaps.

Once you rule out the exterior of the house, focus on the holes and gaps inside.

Lastly, if fruit is falling off of trees in the vicinty, it's essential that the fruit be picked up and thrown away. Otherwise, it's food for the rats and other critters.


----------



## Dutch1962 (Oct 5, 2007)

That smell can last for alot longer than 48 hours. I've had some folks with the unfortunate rat in the wall smell say it lasted weeks on end. Plus the other posters are right. Disease,flies,parasites etc. will be left in the walls as the body decomposes. Try trapping.Live traps,snap,electric.They all can work. You do need to seal it p.You can always look for rub marks of path ways to see how they move (oil from their bodies rubs on the walls or beams etc.) Or take talcom powder and sprinkle it around suspect areas.If you see the tracks perhaps you can narrow down the entry points.
For more info. http://pestcemetery.com/?cat=12 just an info site,nothing to sell. Hope it helps
Good Luck


----------

